# school zone



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I didn't want to extend a thread that was locked, but it seems to me that there was a misunderstanding that was never resolved. Its the reason for the school zone.
The school zone is not there because drivers are crazy, or cannot handle their car, or cannot slow in time or have bad reactions and whatever.
The zone is there because kids can randomly run out into the street. Even an F1 car with its fancy carbon brakes can't stop that fast. Even at under 15 miles per hour. You can be the best driver, but little kids are oblivious to traffic. They don't look both ways, etc. The school zone is there to protect the drivers as much as it is there to protect the kids.

Seth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I totally agree with you. But why was the thread locked with a message that should be true to everyones thoughts, however had nothing to do about the topic at hand which was speeding WAY out of line through an obvious no speed zone? But rather about not street/drag racing?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

school zones are fine with me.. what I don't understand why I have to make full stop for a high school bus.. If you don't know how to cross a road by age of 16...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

darwinism in full effect


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

gotta love Survival of the Fittest


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

By Nature said:


> *school zones are fine with me.. what I don't understand why I have to make full stop for a high school bus.. If you don't know how to cross a road by age of 16... *


Because the average person wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a HS bus and an Elem. School bus. And they can put signs and paint the buses different colors, but in the end, its cheapest to just make you stop for 45 seconds.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

ya think about how many people would just fly through the streets if there wasn't a school zone there


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

*sigh* Ok, here we go again. Let me remind you, in Anthony's haste he told the story WAY wrong. He did 105 but it wasnt in the school zone. He was only at about maybe 65 coming out of the school zone which is a 40mph speed limit during the set times. However, yes he was speeding regardless. Yet, the side street we were speeding on is not used by the school. No play fields, no nothing. School sits a good distance from the road. But its still sanctioned a school zone. When the cop asked him how fast he honestly went Anthony said 105. The cop flew off the handle and immediatly tried to pin that speed on him as to being in the school zone. YES, the cop DID let him go. He didnt feel like writing all the tickets. I was there, hell, they were in my yard. I hope that clears up any confusion. Everyone nutted up and acted like Anthony stuffed a baby in a microwave or something.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

School zones have to consider children that live close by and walk to school. Those streets with high foot traffic will be zoned as well as those streets adjacent to the school.

As for the school bus, well, seems like a few people here have an unrealistic view of the importance of their time vis-a-vis human life.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

parents need to teach their kids to look both ways before crossing the road too. Its a double edged sword.

Even in non school zones i've had kids dart out in front of my car, with little regard for me or the driver in the other lane who nearly collided trying to avoid them. Instead of dropping loads in their pants realizing their could have had their brains spattered all over my windshield they laughed and though it was funny and cool that they made it across the road.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I've been in places where the kids dart out on purpose, not because they are dense. They just try and scare the drivers. Just drive by with a baseball bat...

Seth


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> *Because the average person wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a HS bus and an Elem. School bus. And they can put signs and paint the buses different colors, but in the end, its cheapest to just make you stop for 45 seconds. *


Not to mention that in some cases High School buses carry mentally handicapped High School students. They don't always ride the short bus.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Because the average person wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a HS bus and an Elem. School bus. And they can put signs and paint the buses different colors, but in the end, its cheapest to just make you stop for 45 seconds. *


brrrrr... a morning traffic line on a 1 lane road after a school bus that stops every 30 seconds for 10 miles


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

By Nature said:


> *brrrrr... a morning traffic line on a 1 lane road after a school bus that stops every 30 seconds for 10 miles *


I kinda agree with Altim8GA, but I couldn't help laughing at that reply.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hehe.... im hated by all know, thanks to my big mouth and those medling kids and that "DOG" scooby doo!!!!!!!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i am gonna change my user name to "the careless driver" so you guys can hate on me for the rest of your lives. and i hope you don't think about it and lose sleep over it. Just to let you all know, im thinking about getting a turbo charged 300zx tt. and the guy live right beside the school. the funny thing is, his children attend the school and he knows how i drive and he is still trying to push this sports car on me.....muaaa haaaa haaa haaaaa.....


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hey its the truth, all you safe people out there!


----------

